# New Mesh For The Old Blue



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just fitted a new bracelet to my blue Pobeda









This is one of my favourite watches & it was great to find an 18mm mesh that fits my 8 1/4" wrist.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Now that's a classy looking watch.

Great combo, Alan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks really nice Alan, classy indeed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool Alan


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Suits it really well, looks good.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your kind comments chaps


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice looking watch love the blue dial,hands and strap make it look a very expensive watch,very classy

bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The pointers on the dial, to me anyway, are really

accentuated by that band. Exellent buy.

Alexus.


----------



## Buffalo_Soldier (Nov 13, 2006)

GREAT pics of a really nice watch


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

that's a stunning combo Alan.

Wouldn't look out of place passing round the Ferrero Rocher....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Stunning watch made all the better by an EXCELLENT choice in bracelet, tidy pics too of course


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your positive comments guys









And Steve, you're spoiling me with yours


----------

